# yet another newbie



## landlord (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi to all. [hope im doing this right, im very new to this!]
I have consulted this site on numerous occasions for the past year, but refrained from joining, as I was not an expat.
Now, things have changed.
My wife Gill and I [Allen] have purchased the home of our dreams in Portugal.[well it will be when weve replaced the roof and installed a pool]
We will spend as much of the year as possible in Alge, or just outside it, up the mountain, overlooking the village.
Alge, is a small hillside village about 25 Km S/E of Coimbra, not too far inland from the silver coast.
I would hope to meet other like minded souls from the UK here. People who like us, dont take life too seriously these days.
This site has already proven to be a mine of very useful information. Keep up the good work.

Cheers for now.

Al & Gill
ex landlord


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Welome*



landlord said:


> Hi to all. [hope im doing this right, im very new to this!]
> I have consulted this site on numerous occasions for the past year, but refrained from joining, as I was not an expat.
> Now, things have changed.
> My wife Gill and I [Allen] have purchased the home of our dreams in Portugal.[well it will be when weve replaced the roof and installed a pool]
> ...












Hi Al and Gill,

Welcome to the forum and glad you're here. You have chosen a beautiful area to live. I've not been there but am friends with a couple that own a bed and breakfast place there. The photos and vidieo's I've seen are spectacular.

Looking forward to your posts here and some photos eventually if you want to put some in.

Gene


----------



## landlord (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you for the greeting.

I will post some once our work there is done.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello & welcome to the forum!


----------

